# New Spooky Town



## wolf65 (Sep 3, 2002)

Yes! I'd like to check them out! I probably have all the haunted houses I need for now since my Halloween budget will be mostly for outdoor stuff this year, but I like to look at them anyway. I have 1 Lemax haunted house and the Lemax spooky tree with hanging ghosts. I also bought two more haunted houses from different companys last year, not sure of the brands.

<center>“by the Pricking of My Thumbs, Something Wicked This Way Comes.”</center>


----------



## Ooogiboogie (Sep 28, 2003)

by all means.. please post the web site

Im not going crazy.. its just a nice place to visit.


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Yes! Do it! DO IT!!!

"The last thing you will hear on your way to hell, is your guts snappin' like a bullwhip!"


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Yes, I sure would like to see.

I am very curious about the quality this year.

--------
Larry M.

www.TheHalloweenNetwork.com


----------



## Lemax_owns_me (Oct 19, 2003)

http://www.lemax-spookytown.com/spookytown2004.htm

I might start a seperate display with a little trick or treat village. Most of them are 20 dollars this year, except one is I think 80.


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Do you know which ones are exclusive to Michael's Arts?

"The last thing you will hear on your way to hell, is your guts snappin' like a bullwhip!"


----------



## Lemax_owns_me (Oct 19, 2003)

Not sure, I got the link to this site when I asked the webmaster a question about the wooden fencing. It hasn't been publically released on the spookytown site. If you email them they probably won't know because they're not an official Lemax website. We'll just have to wait til it starts coming to stores.


----------



## drunk_buzzard (Sep 9, 2003)

I've never heard of these items before. But they are a must have! Man, I wish I had lots of money... 

"Howdy folks! Ya like blood, violence, freaks of nature?" -- Capt. Spaulding, House of 1000 Corpses


----------



## LostboY (Aug 21, 2003)

You can pre-order Spookytown stuff right now, but they won't ship for a month or two- but they are offering 10% off right now if you pre-order...

Not that many new figures this year...a witch and a mummy....the fences look neat though...

LosT


----------



## ZacharyBinks (Mar 23, 2003)

I agree that this years isnt what I was hoping for but I still see a few pieces I must have. So far Michaels has never had any exclusive for Spooky Town. Last year they didnt even carry all the pieces available. I had to go all over like Ragshop and Garden Ridge. I even ordered some older pieces from the spooky-town web site. I cant wait till June thats usually when Michaels puts thirs out. I am counting the days already.


----------



## Witch Mom (May 14, 2004)

I am new to spookytown, I recently discovered it on the lemax-spookytown website and I am ecstatic! 

I have a small collectoin of dept 56 pieces now, but spookytown pieces seem to be much more reasonably priced!

Does anyone know if spookytown pieces are available at any other retailers besides Michaels or is it best to order from the website? Also, what is the quality like vs. Dept 56?






I'll get you my pretty...and your little dog too!


----------



## Pugsly (Mar 10, 2003)

I don't personally own any Spooky Town pieces, but I have heard others talk about durability issues with some of them. I guess they stop working. As far as where to buy spooky town items, alot of the porcelain halloween houses that the major stores put out at Halloween are actually Spooky Town items with the stores own "Brand name" on them. For instance, Menards and Lowes both had Halloween houses last year that were identical Lemax items, but they each had there own brand name. Menards was Pumpkin Village or something like that. If you looked at the fine print, they were actually manufactured by Lemaxx.

Pugsly


----------



## Witch Mom (May 14, 2004)

Thank you for the information. If anyone else has input on the quality, please post it. 
Thanks!

I'll get you my pretty...and your little dog too!


----------



## Ooogiboogie (Sep 28, 2003)

We own quite a few Lemax houses and they do require some work. While our evil village does look good from a reliable point of view they are not all that hot. Course you have to balance that by the fact that they are so damn cheap. In our eyes its a fair trade.  Best time to buy them of course is 3 weeks or so AFTER Halloween. Then you wont feel so ripped off when they fail.

Im not going crazy.. its just a nice place to visit.


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Whitch Mom, You can also get Spooky Town items at Wal-Mart.
I myself, have had no problems with the houses and such that I have purchased, only that my cat Knocked over one of the gates and broke it.

"The last thing you will hear on your way to hell, is your guts snappin' like a bullwhip!"


----------



## Witch Mom (May 14, 2004)

Thank you all for your replys. Your opinions are appreciated!


I'll get you my pretty...and your little dog too!


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Witch Mom: I, too, have some Department 56 pieces. Actually two houses, but Lemax accessories. I collect the D56 North Pole Village so I was used to paying the money for their pieces. In my opinion the D56 pieces are much better quality and you may get a better return if you were reselling them. I really don't intend to add much to this display. But if I were going to have a large Halloween Town type collection with many pieces I would go for the Lemax. I already have a huge investment in the D56 North Pole collection, along with the storage issues. Would prefer to spend my Halloween bucks on outside displays that more people would get to enjoy.



Duct tape is a ghoul's best friend.


----------



## MonsterBride13 (Oct 22, 2003)

you can get them at the rag shop too... i LOOOOVE lemax - ive found them like 5 years ago and try to buy at least 2-3 big items every year - I DEFINATELY want Dr. Stretch and Pulls TORTURE FACTORY and the ISLE OF DOOM lighthouse this year!!!!! and ill probably also get the hallwoeen party house too..
i cant wait to start setting it up again!

True love is like ghosts, which everyone talks about but few have seen. 
--Anonymous


----------



## ZacharyBinks (Mar 23, 2003)

If you live near Garden Ridge they also had Spooky Town last year. I have almost the whole collection and I have only had problems with one peice. In the castle the Dracula stopped going up and down. other then that everything else works great


----------



## Stryker (Aug 26, 2003)

My spookytown pieces work pretty well, but I only started collecting them last year.

It seems that if you are careful with them they usually continue working well, but the gears and cogs are all made of plastic, so they can fail from time to time, I would think. Go to any Michael's store a few weeks after they set up the display (usually carelessly, by minimum-wage employees or so) and you'll see a BUNCH of broken pieces due to mishandling by careless people and children. The ones that are set up out of reach usually are working very well, of course. 

Otherwise, it makes a good little addition to any spooky halloween house. 

Wal-mart carried a few pieces that were discontinued, and re-packaged them. They worked fine, and for half the price of the newer pieces, I was happy.

The trick I found to do with the newer pieces last year is to check the local paper for Michael's ads - They frequently have 40% or 50% off coupons for a single item... which adds up when you are buying a $40.00 piece!  I live in the northwest area, in Oregon, and the ads alternate weekly between the Sunday Salem Statesman Journal and the Sunday Oregonian.

I was also able to find a "moss mat" at Lowe's for about... 6 bucks or so, that covered half of my display very nicely. I cut up foam blocks (the kind you normally stick flowers and so forth in for displays) and put them under the mat for hills.

One of these days I'll remember to get pictures posted! 

-Stryker
"The body is but a coffin for the soul."


----------



## Witch Mom (May 14, 2004)

Thank you for your opinions again! I've been scouring ebay the past few days and managed to win 4 Dept 56 halloween houses for about HALF the retail price, so I'm very happy with that!

For the rest of my village I am going to go ahead and purchase some lemax houses and accessories.

Thank you for the tip about Michaels 40% off coupons...I do get those all of the time!

If no one has checked out ebay, its worth a look! I just received Dept 56 Helgas House of fortunes NIB, with shipping for $52.00. It retails for $95.00. Thanks again!



I'll get you my pretty...and your little dog too!


----------



## drunk_buzzard (Sep 9, 2003)

I would love to buy these items but I just have no place to display them! Maybe a in a couple years when I buy my own house I'll make sure we have a a display area for stuff like this. Somewhere my cats can't get to...

"Howdy folks! Ya like blood, violence, freaks of nature?" -- Capt. Spaulding, House of 1000 Corpses


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

We started collecting Dept. 56 a few years back and have a decent display going. Their new stuff is pretty cool. I like Spooky town figures and accessories however, compared to Dept. 56, which are too brightly colored and not to scale with the buildings. The Spookytown figurines actually compliment the Dept. 56 structures and the softer, muted colors are more appropriate. I like some of the ST accessories in the link, particularly the fences. 
Speaking of decorations, does anyone else have any of Christopher Radko's Halloween stuff? We've been big Radko collectors for years and have both the Halloween trees and several ornaments/holders.


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Who sells Dept. 56? I need to see these houses.

"The last thing you will hear on your way to hell, is your guts snappin' like a bullwhip!"


----------



## drunk_buzzard (Sep 9, 2003)

Look on E-bay Jack and you'll find a whole list of them with some good pics.

"Howdy folks! Ya like blood, violence, freaks of nature?" -- Capt. Spaulding, House of 1000 Corpses


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

JWtrojan44, I'm not a collector of Radko stuff but I do have one halloween ornament from his collection and another of a more Christmas/Winter theme. Of course, the Halloween ornament goes on the Christmas tree.

As for the D56, I have Grimsley Manor (with the lightening and sound effects) and the house that has the flying bats--can't remember the name of that one. The people in the scene are all Lemax figures and I have some other small spooky trees (paper mache type) that are some no-name brand. They're not quite in scale with the rest, but they look pretty cool, especially since I already had those from many years ago. Hmmm, maybe I'll have to add just a teensy bit to the collection (even though I don't have room for it)!

Duct tape is a ghoul's best friend.


----------



## ZacharyBinks (Mar 23, 2003)

Its out at Rag Shop. I just got my Torture Factory tonight Hooray!!!!


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Michael's Arts and Craft stores are at this moment putting them on their shelves

"The last thing you will hear on your way to hell, is your guts snappin' like a bullwhip!"


----------



## ashleypash (Jul 12, 2004)

Hey there, I started collecting last year, and once I started in August, I couldn't stop! Right up until October I either bought new pieces each week, or just went into Michaels and drooled over the display. I would go around to my neighbors and get their Michaels coupons from the Sunday paper, and also if you have a Joannes FAbrics in your area, they have a weekly 50% off coupon that Michaels will honor, even better! But I ran into the problem by the beginning of September most pieces were sold out or the ones left were broken. So I started early, this weekend I went out and bought 6 pieces already, granted I couldnt use the 40% off coupon because Michaels conveniently had the 25% off sale in which they wont honor the coupon on anything thats on sale. Soooo, I will just save my receipt, and go in each week and when they arent on sale, I will return them and rebuy them with the savings coupon. I am just anxious about waiting since the pieces may sell out. Hope that idea may work for others if they try! :}


----------



## BOOgrrl (Jul 15, 2004)

I hope I am doing this correctly, I am a New-b. 
I just wanted to say that I just found out about Spooky Town stuff tonight when I was at Michael's. I flipped! I had no idea this stuff was out there! I have a huge obsession for Halloween and I was so hurt that I didn't know about this stuff. I guess I do most of my shopping in Sept. and Oct. and it sounds like this stuff is gone by then. Anywho I just spent a load of money on Spooky Town stuff and I am so happy I am going back to get more in the morning! Really I gasped loudly when I walked by the display. Other people in the store looked at me a bit odd.  
I was trying not to buy it all! 
When does Wal-mart put the Spooky Town stuff out? I shop there all the time and have never seen it! 

All Halloween needs is a gift exchange!


----------



## Stryker (Aug 26, 2003)

I don't think Wal-mart puts their stuff out for a month or two yet - They have so many summer things that it's hard to find space. Most of Wal-mart's stuff is on the low-to-mid grade scale anyway, and you have to pick and choose carefully. The only stuff for Spookytown I've found there were some of the houses that Lemax was discontinuing, and wanted to "get rid of". Of course, they were about half to a third of the price of the original pieces, so it was well worth it. But I wouldn't expect to see anything there that you haven't seen at Michaels, unless they have some other discontinued pieces again. They repackaged them under the wal-mart halloween name brand as well, so you will have to look at the box a bit to see if it's actually LeMax.
Good luck!

-Stryker
"The body is but a coffin for the soul."


----------



## monstergramma (Jun 24, 2004)

We bought the House of Torture at Michaels today. They are on sale for 25% off, but if you ask nice they will let you use the 40% coupon off the regular price. A much better deal.

No one can make you do anything you don't want to do, right?


----------



## ashleypash (Jul 12, 2004)

I had mentioned the 40% off coupon but the girl said the 25% sale was in effect. No biggie though, I have my receipts and hopefully this week or next week they wont be on sale, and I will just go back and do a return/rebuy with the larger coupons. I now have about seven pieces I need to do that with, a pain for them, but if they would stop playing merchandise games and just let us use the 40 ones in the first place, it would spare our time and theirs. Joannes fabrics is good about using their coupons off the original prices, even if the item is on sale that week, they just take it off the regular price. I also just bought the Torture Chamber. What a pain though, make sure you check your pieces that everything is working and not breaking off. For the price you pay for these decorative items, it shouldnt have a sign or chimney that just falls off at the touch of a finger. I had to go back for a 4th time, YES, 4th time today to return and exchange the torture chamber because a piece was broken, the volume button wasnt working, chimney broken off etc. I know they were looking at me like I must be breaking it , but even today, when I went back and looked thru the ones on the shelf, there were 2 broken ones right on the shelf that I pointed out. I took the third out of the box and checked it out, and plugged it in to double check. I put in a big order with House of TAM website for other lemax pieces, and the lady told me that Michaels is famous for having broken pieces. H of T, has someone that double checks all pieces before they are sent out. So I ordered from them and also lemax-spookytown.com. They have pieces that Michaels does not carry, so those are both a good resource. lemax spooky prices are a bit better. My village is going to be HUGE this year. I am soooo excited. I already took everything out of storage and have it sprawled all over my dining room. I wanted to check the working order, take down a battery ordering list, and design a floor plan on how I am going to construct the base, with grass, mossy layout and build some hills out of foam. It will probably be cheaper to make my own hills than pay what lemax charges for a few pieces of spray painted foam, paying enough already for the houses!
Any questions or feel like chatting about our villages, let me know!
Charlene


----------



## BOOgrrl (Jul 15, 2004)

Amen Charlene! 
I have had no probs w/ Micheals, thank god b/c when I bought ALL the ones they had she kinda looked at me like I was a nut.  I also am waiting on my pieces from house of TAM and lemax-spookytown.com. 
What do you guys use to put your display on? I was thinking a card table but it maybe too small.

All Halloween needs is a gift exchange!


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I went to Michaels yesterday and saw the new stuff. hmmmm. me want!

Last year was my first year with lemax stuff.

Luckily I have a a space on some built-in shelves that is perfect for a display.

Here is my favorite pic of my display last year. I dimmed the lights and had my fog-chiller running.
http://halloweengallery.com/displayimage.php?pos=-15

--------
Larry M.

www.TheHalloweenNetwork.com


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

This is sorta relating to spooky town except its different comany, sorr people hho stick strictly to spooky town. Anyone who has lionel trains(I have about 3-4 K wortk of stuff in storage from when I was really little and my granfathers collection. He is a great bargain hunter so got it for a lot less but thank god the avalues up). http://www.lionel.com/Products/Findex.cfm
http://www.lionel.com/Products/Findex.cfm
http://www.lionel.com/Products/Findex.cfm
http://www.lionel.com/Products/Findex.cfm

Michael Ball

Check out my photo album!
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10014


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

Never mind, didnt work right, anyone who wants me to get the correct links feel free to ask.

Michael Ball

Check out my photo album!
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10014


----------



## Stryker (Aug 26, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by Larry_
> 
> I went to Michaels yesterday and saw the new stuff. hmmmm. me want!
> 
> ...


NICE pics, Larry!

I'm ALMOST done FINALLY resizing my pics from last year, this year's been a nightmare (and not in the good way!) so I haven't had time for simple enjoyments like this so far.

We went to Michael's over the weekend and picked up a few pieces on their 25% off sale; I don't know if I'll be able to afford the new houses this year, even with the 40 and 50% off coupons. We'll have to see, though I hope to get at least one or two. Lots of new stuff this year.
Torture factory is probably a no-go, my wife's strongly against the IDEA of torture, so... even though it's done "in good taste" on the lemax piece, it's the principle. The unit wasn't powered when we went, so we'll have to see when it is.

Got a lighted moon, and some of the new fence pieces that looked really good... oh and those great tombstones! I hope to find the pirate ship, as well as the lighthouse, and build a little "water" part of my town. I'll need a bigger display area though, last year it was just on top of my television/multimedia center. Or maybe I can just get a half-sheet of plywood and still put it up there this year... hehe...

As I posted previously, I found a really nice moss mat for my display last year for about 6 bucks at home depot. I think it was meant for a christmas village, but who's paying attention to that? 

It was nice to feel the old "halloween time" holiday expectation again, especially after such a long year. This has to be an early record though for my first halloween purchase of the year. 

-Stryker
"The body is but a coffin for the soul."


----------



## ashleypash (Jul 12, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by BOOgrrl_
> 
> Amen Charlene!
> I have had no probs w/ Micheals, thank god b/c when I bought ALL the ones they had she kinda looked at me like I was a nut.  I also am waiting on my pieces from house of TAM and lemax-spookytown.com.
> ...


BOOgrrl,
You were lucky, Michaels took off 40% off all the pieces you bought at one time? Very lucky. I know, they think I am weird too, last year I was in there every other day, just looking, drooling, buying. They recognized me all the time. Something about that village that makes you want to collect all the pieces, and you wont rest until you have them.....lol
I was going to set up my display on my dining room table, like I did last year, but we ordered a new table and it is on back order, may not be here in time. So my dining room stands empty, I was either going to set it up on the floor since I have the whole room when you first walk in the house. Or I may buy some big pieces of plywood and set it up on some level things, what are they, horses? I ordered a large amount from lemaxspookytown and from house of tam, so I need to see what I need space wise once I have all the pieces. Also for the pirate ship, and I cant wait to get the lighthouse island, what I did for that for fake water, I bought a piece of blue oaktag and a roll of blue cellophane. I cut the oaktag into a large lake-like shape. I then crinkled up the cellophane as I was stapling it down to the surface of the oaktag, bunching it up as I went down the shape. And voila! looks like wavy water, especially when the lights are dimmer or if you have a black light on it. I am also going to buy some more black lights to accent the whole village. Those pictures of larrys village with the fog machine on it looks awesome, that is a great idea.
Charlene


----------



## Stryker (Aug 26, 2003)

Hah, I just came back from Michaels and it looks like their 25% off sale on spookytown items is done now. Time to get those 40% and 50% off coupons out and pick up a house at a time. 

-Stryker
"The body is but a coffin for the soul."


----------



## ZacharyBinks (Mar 23, 2003)

I wasnt as thrilled with this years pieces as last years however I did purchase the Torture Chamber,the witch's Lair, The Halloween Festival, The witch's flight, the gargoyle fence and the two new figurines. I want to get the tree decorations so hopefully walmart will be carrying them.


----------



## BOOgrrl (Jul 15, 2004)

No, they wouldn't let me get the 40% off boohoo sad! But I couldn't take the chance they would be sold out. I'm only close to 1 store. I think for the base I may use an old door that I have. hummm
I know some of you guys like um so it must be me but I don't like the ship and lighthouse. Not very spooky or Halloweenie to me.

All Halloween needs is a gift exchange!


----------



## ashleypash (Jul 12, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Stryker_
> 
> Hah, I just came back from Michaels and it looks like their 25% off sale on spookytown items is done now. Time to get those 40% and 50% off coupons out and pick up a house at a time.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I dont know if Michaels is doing this on purpose or what, but yes, the sale is off this week, they also did not distribute a flyer this week in the sunday paper. I even called to verify that it wasnt just missing in my paper. So of course it wont be on sale. Also I havent seen a Joannes flyer with the 50% off in several weeks either. I know Michaels was usually in the paper EVERY week, no matter what. Maybe they just lost out on too much money with people like me saving up the coupons for those pieces. They may wait until they have been out a while to coordinate the coupons and no sale. But by that time, alot of the good pieces are gone, and thats why I bought early, with no coupon. At least I can return and exchange them later, but have the pieces IN MY POSSESION!!!!!
Sorry, does collecting this set make you others as obsessed as I am? Like its a challenge to make sure you get all the pieces at the best price, and you win! LOL


----------



## ashleypash (Jul 12, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by BOOgrrl_
> 
> No, they wouldn't let me get the 40% off boohoo sad! But I couldn't take the chance they would be sold out. I'm only close to 1 store. I think for the base I may use an old door that I have. hummm
> I know some of you guys like um so it must be me but I don't like the ship and lighthouse. Not very spooky or Halloweenie to me.
> ...


The pirate ship and island is not AS scary as the rest, but it does break up the theme and your village into a different area. Like I said, I made the water part and set the ship up on that, and when I get the island I will set that up on a hill like platform next tot he water. I also ordered from house of tam, a wooden dock, crates, barrels, doories, and a mooring to compliment that set. The island also has a little fog maker from the skeleton head so that should be cool too. heck i guess its not for everyone, but you can make the best out of it, and I am sure anyone who comes to see it will be impressed no matter what. :}


----------



## Stryker (Aug 26, 2003)

Yeah, last year I didn't care for the ship too much, but this year with the lighthouse it makes the set a bit more "connected" to the "normal" part of spookytown. So I'll probably get them both.

So far I hadn't gotten anything but the graveyard gate and the pieces I mentioned earlier, at the 25% off... But come Sunday I'll be looking through the papers and find the coupon. Ashley, what I had to do last year was go to a grocery store and find their paper displays. Michaels rotated the coupon between the two major papers in my area one week at a time - One week in Portland, the next week in Salem. So by going to the store where the papers were available from the rack, I could look through them (NEATLY and CAREFULLY so as not to damage them) and find which paper had the coupon that week.

I'll be lookin' on Sunday, you can be sure.  I'm NOT going to pay $70.00 for that lighthouse... But I will pay $35 or $40 for it.

-Stryker
"The body is but a coffin for the soul."


----------



## ashleypash (Jul 12, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Stryker_
> 
> Yeah, last year I didn't care for the ship too much, but this year with the lighthouse it makes the set a bit more "connected" to the "normal" part of spookytown. So I'll probably get them both.
> 
> ...


I was in Michaels yesterday and asked why they didnt have their coupon out this week {and yes of course the lemax is NOT on sale this week} she said it was inventory week and thats why it wasnt distributed, in any paper. Oh well. Just have to do my coupon chasing later on in the summer. I have 60 days to return the ones I bought and do the switcheroo with the coupon.
I got my house of tam order yesterday, got the shady hollow funeral parlor and the accessories for the pirate scene. Got a wooden wharf, docks, mooring, crates, dories. They are absolutely cool! It is going to spritz up the pirate scene soooo much. I may have to make a bigger water area though. Anyone else out there feel like setting up their village NOW and having it sit in your house til halloween? Heck who cares what the neighbors think, they already think we are weird. LOL


----------



## ashleypash (Jul 12, 2004)

okay, I actually have a joannes 40% off internet coupon that can be printed out guys. I made my rounds to three of the local michaels doing my returns and exchanges. Some of them tried to make it into a big deal and pawn me off, but I was able to get 4 out of 7 exchanged to the cheaper price. I have to wait until tomorrow to do the other 3. But I will forward the link to anyone who would like it.

http://mailcenter.comcast.net/wmc/v...970A04089C0E?cmd=Show&no=12&uid=114215&sid=c0

If this doesnt work, let me know and I will forward the email it came on.
:}


----------



## BOOgrrl (Jul 15, 2004)

Ashleypash, 
I saw the Shady Hollow Funeral Parlor online and wanted it so bad. Is it super neat? Was it worth it?

All Halloween needs is a gift exchange!


----------



## ashleypash (Jul 12, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by BOOgrrl_
> 
> Ashleypash,
> I saw the Shady Hollow Funeral Parlor online and wanted it so bad. Is it super neat? Was it worth it?
> ...


Yeah it is really neat, it doesnt make noise, but it lights up and shows ghosts and candlesticks and other things floating thruout the windows. I also ordered the undertakers horse and carriage to accent that piece. Nice and creepy!

The freaks come out at night...


----------



## BOOgrrl (Jul 15, 2004)

I ordered the carriage too. My house of TAM stuff should be here today!! WOOOHOOO!! I am waiting for that doorbell to ring!!

All Halloween needs is a gift exchange!


----------



## devilsfan (Aug 17, 2004)

I just got into these collections and want to start either Spooky Town or Dept 56 and stick with one, since I know the scales aren't compatible. I like the quality of the Dept 56 but like the prices of the Spooky Town better. Does anyone know of a catalog that shows the entire Dept 56 Halloween or Spooky Town collections? I contacted the manufacturers and got different responses!

Stacy


----------



## Vlad (Nov 2, 2003)

I just stopped into the Michaels in Wayne,NJ and they have a 25% sale on all of it.

Ask not for whom the bell tolls......


----------



## Persophone (Aug 3, 2004)

I'm a Spooky Town FREAK, having purchased tons of products for a number of years now. I'll be setting it up (it takes days, because I'm anal about covering cords & creating levels for display) sometime after Labor Day. If anyone has a Stop & Shop supermarket, check them out for product. I believe they carry last years' models, so they're pretty cheap. It's about the only time of the year I actually WANT to go grocery shopping!


It's pronounced Per-sefanie


----------



## Sipesh (Sep 5, 2004)

Even though the Spooky Town items are on sale this week at Micheal's, ergo you can't use the coupons, you can use the coupons on the Lemax Christmas items... and some of them are the same  They have the illuminated moon, some really neat old English street lamps, the road material, and adaptors that you can use those coupons for... I did. Oh, and they have lots of trees amongst the Christmas Lemax that are the same as some of the Spooky Town ones, too. Y'all are probably already savvy to this tip, but I thought I'd share.


----------



## LostboY (Aug 21, 2003)

Ok, I am a total nerd  I bought several of the streetlight and accent lights for SpookyTown, and hooked up a circuit so that when the lights in the room go out the lights in the SpookTown go on - 

LosT


----------



## madame scyllee (Sep 8, 2004)

Spookytown has been great for my husband and I. It is a total escape. Cost is definitely better than Dep 56, but it is also not so... stuffy. Whimsy meets "spooky". If anyone is looking for pieces, online, a great place to order from is House of TAM (www.houseoftam.com); they have plenty in stock, their prices are comparable, and they ship quickly.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by devilsfan_
> 
> I just got into these collections and want to start either Spooky Town or Dept 56 and stick with one, since I know the scales aren't compatible. I like the quality of the Dept 56 but like the prices of the Spooky Town better. Does anyone know of a catalog that shows the entire Dept 56 Halloween or Spooky Town collections? I contacted the manufacturers and got different responses!
> 
> Stacy


Stacy,
Actually, mixing the collections is kind of neat. I mentioned in an earlier post that the Lemax figures compliment the Dept. 56 structures. I don't personally care for the Dept. 56 figurines,(too large for the buildings and too darn glossy) but believe the buildings and large pieces are of better quality. We currently have a nice mix of both. I just picked up the Gargoyle fence and set of 5 tombstones at Michaels today, and also the Dept 56 hanging dracula and the skeleton sitting on the park bench. I think each collection has some very unique pieces and combined can make a dramatic display.


----------



## devilsfan (Aug 17, 2004)

Thanks for the tip! We've been doing a lot of research since I first posted. We decided to go with both, plus a few of our own pieces. Our idea is to do an O gauge train setup, likely 2-3 4x8 plywood sheets and various levels that we'll set up in the garage. We'll mix the Dept 56 and Spooky Town, and add some 'regular' O gauge buildings and accessories to complete a small town layout, likely with a water feature somewhere. It's kind of a Halloween-gone-bad scene....little vignettes of evil....toxic train derailment, packs of wild dogs attacking trick-or-treaters, feral children, corpses emerging from the graveyard, all that fun. 

Stacy

See my Halloween 2003 pics at:
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/wooki...pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/wookie_mouse/my_photos


----------



## Lil_Krissy (Sep 8, 2004)

guys wat i went to tinker hallow and it was creepy u could hear chains and leaves moveing it is so scaring i went on the floor of the car the whole night

Krystal Ann


----------



## drunk_buzzard (Sep 9, 2003)

Those of you that have a Meijer store, they have Lemax items for 20% off this week. I noticed that many were out of stock on the Lemax website, but my Meijer had all the items.

"Howdy folks! Ya like blood, violence, freaks of nature?" -- Capt. Spaulding, House of 1000 Corpses


----------



## ashleypash (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi, Havent been on in a while, but I am getting ready to start setting up my village, I am stoked!
Just wanted to mention that my experience with www.lemax-spookytown has just been awesome. I will do all of my online lemax shopping with Joe at that website. He answers all emails immediately, and takes care of any problem, for example, some items were on back order, so when I went to check the status of my order a few weeks after placing it, it turned out my box with the items had been put aside, awaiting a shipping label. So because my box was just sitting there for a few days, he gave me the Dragons Breath Costume shop for free. I never asked for compensation, or even displayed anger or negativity in my emails, just inquiries, and he offered to do that service. Also awaiting two final pieces, one is in, and he is having a problem with lemax sending one of the accessories, so he said he will ship out the Franklin Residence, and when the accessory comes in, he will ship it and refund the charge for the item itself.
So he has been outstanding and I highly reccommend!

The freaks come out at night...


----------



## nlnl05 (Aug 16, 2005)

I must check out the site again. I hit e-bay and got a few deals. I also purchased the torture factory from Michaels and the Gullotine won't rise or fall like it should. Checked other ones at the store same problem, anyone have any suggestions. I'm at a loss.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Aug 6, 2005)

I started collecting these a few years ago. I think it is what sparked my halloween spirit into gear. Didnt buy any last year but that will change this year.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here's my last Spookytown village:

http://www.angelfire.com/ny5/gina92249/HalloweenVillage2003.html 


Sorry. I do get carried away taking pictures...lol.


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

nlnl05,

Every year I buy a building or two from Michaels and every year have have to exchange at least one of them because it's broken. I try to purchase the buildings early enough so when I have to do an exchange there might be other unbroken buildings left.

This year I got the mausoleum by ordering it on-line. My Michael's didn't have the building in for a long time and when they did get it in the display was broken.

My only advice is to work with the retailer you got the building from and see if they can get another one in OR return it and order a replacement on-line.


----------

